# Berlin Brass on Sine - Overview



## Jack McKenzie (Feb 9, 2022)

A brief walkthrough and overview of Berlin Brass by Orchestral Tools, new and improved for SINE, including with new dynamic layers added. This is the first of five videos covering the Berlin Series adapted for SINE. 

Although SINE has received some mixed reviews in the community, I think OT have done a brilliant job creating their own sampler, albeit with some minor flaws, and it definitely has the potential to be something greater. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 10, 2022)

I think you're going to get some opinions...lol! But I'm glad you did this. And it's nice to finally see someone else "get" that horn 1 and 3 are stronger and 2 and 4 are meant to take a back seat.


----------



## Jack McKenzie (Feb 10, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I think you're going to get some opinions...lol! But I'm glad you did this. And it's nice to finally see someone else "get" that horn 1 and 3 are stronger and 2 and 4 are meant to take a back seat.


I definitely encourage opinions, that’s what these forums are all about. Hopefully a healthy discussion leads to improvements and the sharing of tips and tricks! JM


----------



## novaburst (Feb 10, 2022)

Once you sit down and spend time with Sine and see its ability its very hard to knock it.

The brass is sounding very sweet in Sine enjoyed the Vid and and tips

nice work


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 10, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I think you're going to get some opinions...lol! But I'm glad you did this. And it's nice to finally see someone else "get" that horn 1 and 3 are stronger and 2 and 4 are meant to take a back seat.


1&3 are high horns, 2&4 low horns. And they are paired high/low 1&2 3&4, so the voicing goes 1,3,2,4 on a four part chord. a2 is therefore usually 1&3 together on the higher note and 2&4 together on the lower. Most sample libraries can’t follow that ordering however and it’s one little thing that can make BB sound a bit more nuanced; but on the other side it’s a lot more RAM required for that very subtle difference. And something similar applies throughout Berlin Brass (and indeed Berlin Woodwinds). The nice thing about the Infinite instruments in that respect is that their RAM requirements are much lower per instrument—at least as I understand it. I don’t yet have any of the Infinite instruments. 

I liked hearing how nice Berlin Brass sounded in this, suggesting that whatever real problems the library has, you won’t encounter them at every turn.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 10, 2022)

Hi @Jack McKenzie ,

Thank You for this review. The SINE version sounds great.

Do you have the *Berlin Main Strings (SINE)* as well ? 

It would be great to watch a review on it from you, and get your opinion about it.

OH.. and I didn't know about the CPU taming trick, by loading an empty first instance of SINE (Thanks). 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## JonS (Feb 10, 2022)

Jack McKenzie said:


> A brief walkthrough and overview of Berlin Brass by Orchestral Tools, new and improved for SINE, including with new dynamic layers added. This is the first of five videos covering the Berlin Series adapted for SINE.
> 
> Although SINE has received some mixed reviews in the community, I think OT have done a brilliant job creating their own sampler, albeit with some minor flaws, and it definitely has the potential to be something greater.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



Beam me up, Jack!! Well done!!


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 10, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> 1&3 are high horns, 2&4 low horns. And they are paired high/low 1&2 3&4, so the voicing goes 1,3,2,4 on a four part chord. a2 is therefore usually 1&3 together on the higher note and 2&4 together on the lower. Most sample libraries can’t follow that ordering however and it’s one little thing that can make BB sound a bit more nuanced; but on the other side it’s a lot more RAM required for that very subtle difference. And something similar applies throughout Berlin Brass (and indeed Berlin Woodwinds). The nice thing about the Infinite instruments in that respect is that their RAM requirements are much lower per instrument—at least as I understand it. I don’t yet have any of the Infinite instruments.
> 
> I liked hearing how nice Berlin Brass sounded in this, suggesting that whatever real problems the library has, you won’t encounter them at every turn.


Yeah but people seem to dislike the "inconsistency". I've always loved that they do it that way though


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 10, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Yeah but people seem to dislike the "inconsistency". I've always loved that they do it that way though


It would never have occurred to me that BB horns would be anything but 1&3 being high horns and 2&4 low, albeit with the caliber of player they are working with for this I also wouldn’t think there would be a huge amount of difference, except maybe the actual horns being used would be optimized for high or low parts.


----------



## Gensaii (Feb 10, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Yeah but people seem to dislike the "inconsistency". I've always loved that they do it that way though


That's me to a T. I didn't know these "inconsistencies" were an absolutely delibrate choice until I read this post. Knowing what I know now I'm seeing Berlin Brass in a whole new light. Thanks a lot Casiquire and jbuhler.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Feb 10, 2022)

Jack McKenzie said:


> A brief walkthrough and overview of Berlin Brass by Orchestral Tools, new and improved for SINE, including with new dynamic layers added. This is the first of five videos covering the Berlin Series adapted for SINE.
> 
> Although SINE has received some mixed reviews in the community, I think OT have done a brilliant job creating their own sampler, albeit with some minor flaws, and it definitely has the potential to be something greater.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



Wow, Jack, what a super nice video. I am really looking forward to your other videos about the series.


----------



## Akarin (Feb 11, 2022)

Jack McKenzie said:


> I think OT have done a brilliant job creating their own sampler, albeit with some minor flaws





Jack McKenzie said:


> I definitely encourage opinions



Alright, so here is mine, focusing solely on the Sine player as the Berlin sound (and most OT libraries) is in a league of its own:

- No numerical values displayed on faders. Everything is guess work as you can't even copy-paste settings between instruments
- Can't automate mics with CCs which is usually a big part of my workflow and templates 
- Moving a Sine lib from one disk to another is a major pain and often breaks the UI
- Sine patches load very slowly compared to all the other players on the market
- No RAM purging
- Legato often broken compared to their Kontakt counterparts 
- Sine crashes like no others. Sometimes duplicating a track, or enabling an instance, loading a project, ...or simply playing a note will crash the project to desktop. I don't have another player doing this. 

In short, I'd say "great libraries packaged in what appears to be the new Play."


----------



## Jack McKenzie (Feb 11, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> 1&3 are high horns, 2&4 low horns. And they are paired high/low 1&2 3&4, so the voicing goes 1,3,2,4 on a four part chord. a2 is therefore usually 1&3 together on the higher note and 2&4 together on the lower. Most sample libraries can’t follow that ordering however and it’s one little thing that can make BB sound a bit more nuanced; but on the other side it’s a lot more RAM required for that very subtle difference. And something similar applies throughout Berlin Brass (and indeed Berlin Woodwinds). The nice thing about the Infinite instruments in that respect is that their RAM requirements are much lower per instrument—at least as I understand it. I don’t yet have any of the Infinite instruments.
> 
> I liked hearing how nice Berlin Brass sounded in this, suggesting that whatever real problems the library has, you won’t encounter them at every turn.


I have both Infinite Brass and Winds. The reason why the RAM is kept so low is because these are "sample modelled" instruments, so not "real" recordings of an instrument playing a note but rather a wave tweaked and morphed to sound like a particular instrument. Now, this doesn't mean the library is "bad" by any stretch of the imagination. Actually, I have found that Infinite Brass has allowed a much more nuanced and realistic performance of heavy articulated musical phrases rather than key-switching between other conventional libraries.

Buried in a mix, IB and IW work extremely well however, exposed on their own, they can fall short. 

Here's a review I did of Infinite Brass: 

And if you have any further questions re the library, reach out to Aaron Venture here or on his website. He's a very active contributor to the forum and can go much more in depth into his libraries!


----------



## Jack McKenzie (Feb 11, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Jack McKenzie ,
> 
> Thank You for this review. The SINE version sounds great.
> 
> ...


I do - I plan on releasing one video for each of the Berlin Series including the remaining Winds, Percussion and Strings.


----------



## Jack McKenzie (Feb 11, 2022)

Akarin said:


> Alright, so here is mine, focusing solely on the Sine player as the Berlin sound (and most OT libraries) is in a league of its own:
> 
> - No numerical values displayed on faders. Everything is guess work as you can't even copy-paste settings between instruments
> - Can't automate mics with CCs which is usually a big part of my workflow and templates
> ...


Great to see you here Nic!

Everything here is completely justified and definitely worth pointing out to OT directly (if you haven't already). The RAM purge and mic automation are two key elements I also struggle with working with SINE at this moment. Also, not being able to set a Mic level or panning back to unity gain (usually by Option or CMD + Click) has been a little frustrating. Hopefully something OT can take into consideration for future updates!

Thanks! JM


----------



## I like music (Feb 11, 2022)

Jack McKenzie said:


> I have both Infinite Brass and Winds. The reason why the RAM is kept so low is because these are "sample modelled" instruments, so not "real" recordings of an instrument playing a note but rather a wave tweaked and morphed to sound like a particular instrument. Now, this doesn't mean the library is "bad" by any stretch of the imagination. Actually, I have found that Infinite Brass has allowed a much more nuanced and realistic performance of heavy articulated musical phrases rather than key-switching between other conventional libraries.
> 
> Buried in a mix, IB and IW work extremely well however, exposed on their own, they can fall short.
> 
> ...



The only thing I'd like to comment on here is that the modeling is actually done off real instruments. And in fact, they are chromatically sampled (and different sessions were done to sample each separate instrument). So the basis is in fact the sound of a real instrument. At least that's how I understood it.

Not that it matters too much. Ultimately, it is about whether you like the tone or not. 

I haven't bothered with SINE as my Berlin WWs seem to do quite nicely in Kontakt. But thanks for the review/update.


----------



## Jack McKenzie (Feb 11, 2022)

I like music said:


> The only thing I'd like to comment on here is that the modeling is actually done off real instruments. And in fact, they are chromatically sampled (and different sessions were done to sample each separate instrument). So the basis is in fact the sound of a real instrument. At least that's how I understood it.
> 
> Not that it matters too much. Ultimately, it is about whether you like the tone or not.
> 
> I haven't bothered with SINE as my Berlin WWs seem to do quite nicely in Kontakt. But thanks for the review/update.


I did not know this, apologies! Thanks for commenting! JM


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 11, 2022)

Jack McKenzie said:


> I have both Infinite Brass and Winds. The reason why the RAM is kept so low is because these are "sample modelled" instruments, so not "real" recordings of an instrument playing a note but rather a wave tweaked and morphed to sound like a particular instrument. Now, this doesn't mean the library is "bad" by any stretch of the imagination. Actually, I have found that Infinite Brass has allowed a much more nuanced and realistic performance of heavy articulated musical phrases rather than key-switching between other conventional libraries.
> 
> Buried in a mix, IB and IW work extremely well however, exposed on their own, they can fall short.
> 
> ...



Yes, I’ve been following the Aaron Venture/Infinite threads for years now and I’ve watched as those instruments have developed. It’s been fascinating. Thanks for posting your review. I’ll take a look. 

For me, the problem with the Berlin mains historically has been the amount of RAM they consume. I only have the strings and the trombone 1 from Berlin Brass. Sine has improved the RAM usage some with Berlin Strings and the ability to keyswitch is improved but I’m not sure where I’d end up if I got the full set. I feel like even though I have 128GB that I’d need more than that or a second computer to run them well. Maybe I could find a mic mix I liked and save enough through mic merging. 

I also have JXL/THB solo trombone and was surprised to find that I preferred it to the BB trombone 1 even in a traditional symphonic context, though it doesn’t have as extensive an articulation set as BB and there is only one solo trombone.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Feb 11, 2022)

@Jack McKenzie could you elaborate on having a blank instance of the player in your DAW? It was completely unclear to me why this is helpful, be it with Sine or the SA player. What does the blank one do that the others don't?


----------



## Jett Hitt (Feb 11, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, I’ve been following the Aaron Venture/Infinite threads for years now and I’ve watched as those instruments have developed. It’s been fascinating. Thanks for posting your review. I’ll take a look.
> 
> For me, the problem with the Berlin mains historically has been the amount of RAM they consume. I only have the strings and the trombone 1 from Berlin Brass. Sine has improved the RAM usage some with Berlin Strings and the ability to keyswitch is improved but I’m not sure where I’d end up if I got the full set. I feel like even though I have 128GB that I’d need more than that or a second computer to run them well. Maybe I could find a mic mix I liked and save enough through mic merging.
> 
> I also have JXL/THB solo trombone and was surprised to find that I preferred it to the BB trombone 1 even in a traditional symphonic context, though it doesn’t have as extensive an articulation set as BB and there is only one solo trombone.


I keep hoping that one of the mockup gurus will post a few formulas for mic settings. I do miss having Jake Jackson or Simon Rhodes mixes at my fingertips. The end result is that I mostly just use the tree mics.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 11, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> I keep hoping that one of the mockup gurus will post a few formulas for mic settings. I do miss having Jake Jackson or Simon Rhodes mixes at my fingertips. The end result is that I mostly just use the tree mics.


I tend to use small tweaks to whatever mics the libraries default to, usually tree alone or tree and one of the spots. But I’m also usually mixing OT instruments to Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra (with SCS) as my base. Fortunately Air and Teldex generally sit together well, and the default setting of OT instruments is usually in the right ballpark for the Jake Jackson mixes of SSO.


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 11, 2022)

I have both TH Brass and Berlin Brass (Sine) in their entirety now. For BB I bought the trumpets a la carte, and I found they were pretty good even with the odd bugs, I thought "I can work with these!". I should have stopped there lol. I started eyeing the horns, and I thought "If I am going to get the horns I may as well get the rest of the library". Horrible decision.

Although it's hard to form a real opinion when so much is broken - I've found what @jbuhler says about the TH trombone to basically true for me across all instruments, with the exception being the trumpets. The BB horns can sound great, I have hope for these as another flavor with THB (if OT ever fixes the library). The BB trombones are not good. The tuba is fine I guess but I prefer the THB one. These opinions are all based on the Sine version (which may change upon it being fixed). 

If I was going to do it all over again I'd have stuck with just THB and the BB Trumpets. THB is pretty damn constant and mostly bug free. It's also very flexible in that you can turn off one or two of the top most dynamic layers for a more classic range. The only downside is there is way less arts than BB, the meat and potatoes are there though.



Jett Hitt said:


> I keep hoping that one of the mockup gurus will post a few formulas for mic settings. I do miss having Jake Jackson or Simon Rhodes mixes at my fingertips. The end result is that I mostly just use the tree mics.


It won't help with BB but the Alan Meyerson mic mixes are fantastic in THB


----------



## Jack McKenzie (Feb 11, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, I’ve been following the Aaron Venture/Infinite threads for years now and I’ve watched as those instruments have developed. It’s been fascinating. Thanks for posting your review. I’ll take a look.
> 
> For me, the problem with the Berlin mains historically has been the amount of RAM they consume. I only have the strings and the trombone 1 from Berlin Brass. Sine has improved the RAM usage some with Berlin Strings and the ability to keyswitch is improved but I’m not sure where I’d end up if I got the full set. I feel like even though I have 128GB that I’d need more than that or a second computer to run them well. Maybe I could find a mic mix I liked and save enough through mic merging.
> 
> I also have JXL/THB solo trombone and was surprised to find that I preferred it to the BB trombone 1 even in a traditional symphonic context, though it doesn’t have as extensive an articulation set as BB and there is only one solo trombone.


Mic Merging will definitely help you here. I haven't tested Berlin in a "Template" setting, but having written a few large-scale cues with them, along with other Sample Libraries in the SA player and Kontakt, I don't ever experience any major issues apart from the first sort of loading up. I currently run a 2019 iMac - 10 core i9 with 64GB RAM and it runs real smooth, even with heavy production plugins. 

Before getting BB I too used JXL Trombone Solo, the mixes (especially from Alan Meyerson) are fantastic, really full sound they've managed to capture. I still layer them in with BB.


----------



## Jack McKenzie (Feb 11, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> @Jack McKenzie could you elaborate on having a blank instance of the player in your DAW? It was completely unclear to me why this is helpful, be it with Sine or the SA player. What does the blank one do that the others don't?


To be honest, I'm not entirely sure how it works. Especially with Logic Pro, the issues I had with SA or SINE when they first came out was frequent crashes to the point I couldn't even open project. As they improved, sometimes I would still encounter this issue with a larger track count and what I found is that the biggest CPU spike, for my system anyway, was Logic trying to open/deal with the first instance of the player. With SA, once the first Instance was loaded (which took a good few seconds to wait), all other instances, including adding new tracks, loaded in half or even a quarter of the time it took for the first instance.

The same works with SINE, as I experience it. This could be a different situation depending on how your Computer System handles MIDI and Audio, and of course what DAW you are using, but so far, having a completely blank, but active, instance of OT SINE or SA Player, seems to tame the CPU and I've had very few crashes or issues loading instruments since.


----------



## Jack McKenzie (Feb 11, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I tend to use small tweaks to whatever mics the libraries default to, usually tree alone or tree and one of the spots. But I’m also usually mixing OT instruments to Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra (with SCS) as my base. Fortunately Air and Teldex generally sit together well, and the default setting of OT instruments is usually in the right ballpark for the Jake Jackson mixes of SSO.


I tend to go for a much drier sound directly from the library as I 99% of the time will be using at least one, usually more, additional reverbs. Having a drier, more up close sound from the source means that I can combine different libraries recorded in different rooms, put them into the same "room" using reverb whilst still maintaining good clarity. However, Teldex seems to just work for me. I love Chamber Strings from SA but that size of ensemble in the Hall at AIR just gets swallowed up by the natural sound, I almost always have the close mic cranked up to full.


----------



## Jack McKenzie (Feb 11, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I have both TH Brass and Berlin Brass (Sine) in their entirety now. For BB I bought the trumpets a la carte, and I found they were pretty good even with the odd bugs, I thought "I can work with these!". I should have stopped there lol. I started eyeing the horns, and I thought "If I am going to get the horns I may as well get the rest of the library". Horrible decision.
> 
> Although it's hard to form a real opinion when so much is broken - I've found what @jbuhler says about the TH trombone to basically true for me across all instruments, with the exception being the trumpets. The BB horns can sound great, I have hope for these as another flavor with THB (if OT ever fixes the library). The BB trombones are not good. The tuba is fine I guess but I prefer the THB one. These opinions are all based on the Sine version (which may change upon it being fixed).
> 
> ...


I think they really struck gold with the TH Bones, they just sound lush, fat, warm and aggressive at the same time. I use them almost all of the time and the AM mixes are top notch.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 11, 2022)

Jack McKenzie said:


> I tend to go for a much drier sound directly from the library as I 99% of the time will be using at least one, usually more, additional reverbs. Having a drier, more up close sound from the source means that I can combine different libraries recorded in different rooms, put them into the same "room" using reverb whilst still maintaining good clarity. However, Teldex seems to just work for me. I love Chamber Strings from SA but that size of ensemble in the Hall at AIR just gets swallowed up by the natural sound, I almost always have the close mic cranked up to full.


Since I have so many Air instruments and like that sound, I lean into it and mix Teldex toward it. Teldex is somewhat drier and much more flexible than Air, but in the context of SF instruments it seems to adjust to that context, borrowing presence from the SF instruments, or something, but without having to do a lot of work. (There are other libraries I have to work much harder to pair with Air.) Then just a bit of glue reverb seems to do the trick. But I'm mixing mostly for composing, not delivery, so that may make a difference too. I also almost exclusively use the stereo mixes for SSO and SCS, which I find gives a very nice image of Air but also allows quite a lot of clarity to the sound.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Feb 11, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I tend to use small tweaks to whatever mics the libraries default to, usually tree alone or tree and one of the spots. But I’m also usually mixing OT instruments to Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra (with SCS) as my base. Fortunately Air and Teldex generally sit together well, and the default setting of OT instruments is usually in the right ballpark for the Jake Jackson mixes of SSO.


It is just so time-consuming and RAM intensive that I just don't futz with them much. Once you decide on a mic combination, you can go have lunch while those mics merge. I haven't mixed many other libraries in since getting the full OT collection. I presume at some point I will start mixing in AR1, but I haven't tried that yet. I just keep hoping someone will provide a template like the Meyerson THB.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 11, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> It is just so time-consuming and RAM intensive that I just don't futz with them much. Once you decide on a mic combination, you can go have lunch while those mics merge. I haven't mixed many other libraries in since getting the full OT collection. I presume at some point I will start mixing in AR1, but I haven't tried that yet. I just keep hoping someone will provide a template like the Meyerson THB.


Yes, that would be nice. Or someone could give some tips on how to set up the Berlin woodwind soloists on Sine. I know we have both struggled with that one! I asked OT support about that and, uncharacteristically didn't get much help beyond use an insert reverb for early reflections, which I was already doing. So I'm still .


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Feb 11, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, that would be nice. Or someone could give some tips on how to set up the Berlin woodwind soloists on Sine. I know we have both struggled with that one! I asked OT support about that and, uncharacteristically didn't get much help beyond use an insert reverb for early reflections, which I was already doing. So I'm still .


😭 I tried.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 11, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> 😭 I tried.


I remember this vaguely and tried looking for it. Do you remember where it was?


----------



## Jett Hitt (Feb 11, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> 😭 I tried.


Wait, what? Yeah, where/when was this? Tell us again. Maybe we're just a bit daft.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Feb 11, 2022)

No problem at all! Maybe this wasn't convincing either, ahah

Here are the posts :
Post 1
Post 2


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 11, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> No problem at all! Maybe this wasn't convincing either, ahah
> 
> Here are the posts :
> Post 1
> Post 2


Oh, yes, I remember now. Breeze and Precedence don't really work on Mac these days and the developers seem to have disappeared from the forum. So I couldn't follow up. I need to research alternatives, and that's where I got distracted.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Feb 11, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Oh, yes, I remember now. Breeze and Precedence don't really work on Mac these days and the developers seem to have disappeared from the forum. So I couldn't follow up. I need to research alternatives, and that's where I got distracted.


Yes, remembered that part while I was looking for the posts...


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 12, 2022)

Hi @Jack McKenzie ,

I wanted to bring the Niente feature quality to your attention when you review i.e. Berlin Strings, and Berlin Woodwinds. I find the SINE Niente too abrupt, and not smooth enough when using CC1 (Dynamics) to go to Niente.

I posted a thread about this issue, and plan to report this to OT Support.

It would be helpful if you cover this weakness in your reviews. The Kontakt versions have a much smoother Niente functionality when compared to the SINE version. Hopefully OT will improve this shortcoming of their Berlin Main Libraries SINE.

Here is the link to my thread about this detail : 

https://vi-control.net/community/th...e-niente-quality-needs-to-be-improved.121291/


Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Feb 13, 2022)

somehow I think sine player Behave differently in different computer , I don’t have any issue with crashing , mic merge and all that … I’m loving it … the only issue is the download speed … seems like I’m back to 56k dial up speed


----------



## Germain B (Feb 13, 2022)

Jackdnp121 said:


> somehow I think sine player Behave differently in different computer , I don’t have any issue with crashing , mic merge and all that … I’m loving it … the only issue is the download speed … seems like I’m back to 56k dial up speed


Closing Sine and restarting it helped me few times when the download speed was suspiciously slow. Don't know why.


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Feb 15, 2022)

Germain B said:


> Closing Sine and restarting it helped me few times when the download speed was suspiciously slow. Don't know why.


Yeah i tried …. Still extremely slow


----------



## RSK (Feb 15, 2022)

Akarin said:


> - Can't automate mics with CCs which is usually a big part of my workflow and templates


Now I'm curious; can you elaborate?


----------



## Akarin (Feb 15, 2022)

RSK said:


> Now I'm curious; can you elaborate?


In all the other players, you can assign a CC to a mic fader. Not in Sine (which shall be referred to as "OT Play" from now on.)

- If I want to bring a bit more of the close mic during an exposed passage for example, I can't do it with a CC.
- In my template, I have setup events at bar 1. One for example will be for a wide sound, another for a close & intimate one, etc. All these are just changes in mic positions controlled with CCs.


----------

